# Getting Dust off of Vinyl



## Blueiz

Looking for suggestions... how do you get the dust off of your vinyl?


----------



## happyangryhappy

For light dust I use a Audioquest brush which works very well... 

 And for really dirty records - like thrift store scores - I use a DIY made record cleaner very similar to the one here (except I built my own cabinet). You can also buy record cleaners like a nitty gritty or VPI, but they start at ~$300 whereas you can build one for ~$50 in parts.


----------



## mrarroyo

I used to use the Discwasher kit.


----------



## sonick

For non-serious surface dust, I use the one from TurntableBasics, which is the exact same as the Audioquest brush, but cheaper ($10 + $4 standard worldwide shipping)

http://www.turntablebasics.com/


----------



## mbd

A nice man at a local second hand vinyl store (who I trust to have a knowledgeable opinion) told me he uses a mix of water and isopropyl alcohol to clean his records. A quick google found this page which seems to agree.


----------



## akg_man701

I second the use of any carbon fiber brush for cleaning off dust. I give my records a swipe before every playing. For cleaning, I have tried every method known to man and have found nothing to actually work and leave no residue/dust from the cleaning except for a vacuum cleaning machine. I currently have the Nitty Gritty manual machine which only runs about $300 but is worth every penny. There are automatic machines out there, but vinyl is a labor of love and I didn't see the point in having a machine do all the work for me. It is important that after removing residue and dust from your discs that you don't put them back in the same sleeve you just took them out of. Poly record sleeves are available in different thicknesses and with or without paper and are a good (cheap) way to protect your records. Every time I clean a record I put it in a new sleeve, because whatever was on the record will probably be in the sleeve it's been sitting in. That's just the way I do it but there are many methods.


----------



## lini

I'd suggest this kind of brush (my old one was QED branded, nowadays it's Goldring): http://www.goldring.co.uk/accessorie...isccleaner.htm
 Works better than the standard carbon brushes in my experience...

 Greetings from Hannover!

 Manfred / lini

 P.S.: For anti-static sleeves, I'd recommend the Nagaokas: http://www.sleevetown.com/shop/102_N...d_Sleeves.html


----------

